# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه روزانه شهر کوچیک یا غیر انتفاعی مشهد

## sara-ph

بچه ها به نظرتون دانشگاه روزانه شهرای اطراف مشهد بهتره یا یه غیرانتفاعی خوب (مثل سجاد) تو مشهد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اخه شنیدم میگن بعضی غیرانتفاعیا از روزانه هم بهتره

میدونم فردوسی نمیارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

سلام
یه جوی متاسفانه هست توی مشهد که زیادی دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی رو میخوان با کیفیت جلوه بدن ، من در مورد دانشگاه خاصی صحبت نمیکنم که یه وقت کسی فک نکنه غرضی در کاره...
من خیلی از دانشجو های دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی رو دیدم اینقدر از دانشگاهشون تعریف میکنند که آدم فکر میکنه از فردوسی هم بهتره :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (21):  آدم تعجب میکنه رتبه های خوب پس چرا میرن فردوسی :Yahoo (4): 
حالا بزارید مقایسه ای کنم
دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی معمولا ساختمان ها و محوطه کوچکی داره که نقطه ضعفه... دانشگاه های دولتی معمولا دانشکده های بزرگ با امکانات خوب دارن ، مثلا هردانشکده آزمایشگاه و سایت کامپیوتر و... داره که خیلی مهمه... حتی به نظر من آدم وقتی توی فضای بزرگ و با امکانات قرار میگیره ناخودآگاه انگیزه بیشتری میگیره برای فعالیت!

معمولا دانشگاه های دولتی فقط پذیرش با کنکور دارن که باعث شده دانشجوهای نسبتا قوی واردش بشن...
من با هردو آشنایی دارم ، به نظر من دانشگاه های دولتی جو علمی تری داره...
اساتید خوب تلاش دارن که وارد دانشگاه های دولتی بشن ، پس کادر خوبی دارن معمولا ، البته این معنیش این نیست توی بقیه دانشگاه ها اساتید قوی حضور ندارن

دانشگاه های دولتی معمولا دانشکده های زیادی دارن که شامل علوم پایه هم میشه و این باعث میشه برای دروس پایه اساتید متخصص علوم پایه بزارن ، با همین وضعیت خیلی از دانشجو ها از اساتید راضی نیستن چه برسه به دانشگاهی که دانشکده علوم پایه نداره!!!

با همه کمبود هایی که هست بازم دانشگاه های دولتی امکانات کارگاهی و آزمایشگاهی بهتری دارن...

اینایی که من گفتم صرفا نظر شخصی خودمه  :Yahoo (106):  و هرکسی نظر دیگه ای داشت قابل احترامه

ضمن اینکه من فقط در مورد کیفیت گفتم و شما باید در مورد زندگی در شهرستان و دوری از شهرتون هم تصمیم بگیرید.

پیشنهاد من فقط با در نظر گرفتن شرایط دانشگاه

فردوسی
حکیم سبزواری
غیرانتفاعی های مشهد

که اگر زیر 18 هزار باشید به احتمال زیاد خیلی از رشته های فنی سبزوار رو میارید

یه توضیح هم در مورد دانشگاه سبزوار : اگر بخواین برین شهرستان بهترین گزینه همینه چون بعد از فردوسی در استان دومه و در رشته های کامپیوتر و برق و شیمی و عمران بعضی از اساتیدشون واقعا خوبن (دقت کنید که نگفتم همه)
بقیه رشته هارو آشنایی ندارم ، ولی احتمالا در هر رشته تعدادی استاد به نام دارن...

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

یه نکته ای هم هست که زندگی در شهرستان خیلی آسون نیست ، علاوه برهزینه هایی که داره ، خیلی ها دوری از خانواده و شهر خودشون براشون سخته ، اینم باید در نظر بگیرید که فضای جدیدی رو تجربه میکنید.
شاید بد نباشه وقتی رتبتون اومد ، یه سر به دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی بزنید و شهرستان هم  یه سر برین! فاصله زیادی نیست و ارزش داره برین...
البته اکثر دانشگاه های همایش معرفی دانشگاه هم دارن که میتونید شرکت کنید و با اون دانشگاه آشنا بشید.
اینطوری بهتر  و دقیق تر میتونید انتخاب کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## sara-ph

ممنون از پاسخ کاملتون
دقیقا همین مسئله دوری از خانواده دو دلم کرده، ولی اگه واقعا تفاوت زیادی با غیرانتفاعی داشته باشه خب به نظرم ارزششو داشته باشه

پیشنهاد شما هم خیلی خوبه حتما یه سری به دانشگاها میزنم، یا حداقل از دانشجویای سبزوار پرس و جو میکنم

----------


## amir_12345

سلام به نظر من با توجه به این که شما دختر هستی به هرحال حساس ترید و...  همین مشهد برید دانشگاه خیلی بهتره.....

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

> سلام به نظر من با توجه به این که شما دختر هستی به هرحال حساس ترید و...  همین مشهد برید دانشگاه خیلی بهتره.....


ربطی به دختری و پسری نداره ، پسرا هم دلتنگ خونه میشن :Yahoo (4):  من یه دوستی داره شهرستانه همیشه آخرهفته های میره خونه :Yahoo (68):  بهش میگم لااقل دوهفته یه بار برو :Yahoo (4): 

آها یه نکته بگم فقط از لحاظ دانشگاه باشه من میگم سبزوار ولی خود شهر مشهد نعمتی هست که برید شهرستان میفهمید ، از همه جهت مشهد عالیه ، کتابخونه های عمومی ، فروشگاه ها ، کتابفروشی ها ، نمایشگاه هاو... ینی برید شهرستان برگردید مشهد اونوقت میفهمید مشهد چه جای خوبی بوده :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (4): 
از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک هم فک کنم مدرک سبزوار چون دولتیه نسبت به غیردولتی ها ارجحیت داره و برای بعضی موارد خیلی مهمه ، مثلا پذیرش دانشجو بدون آزمون ارشد یا دکترا (استعداد درخشان) و... یه شرطش مدرک دولتی هست

----------


## sara-ph

> ربطی به دختری و پسری نداره ، پسرا هم دلتنگ خونه میشن من یه دوستی داره شهرستانه همیشه آخرهفته های میره خونه بهش میگم لااقل دوهفته یه بار برو
> 
> آها یه نکته بگم فقط از لحاظ دانشگاه باشه من میگم سبزوار ولی خود شهر مشهد نعمتی هست که برید شهرستان میفهمید ، از همه جهت مشهد عالیه ، کتابخونه های عمومی ، فروشگاه ها ، کتابفروشی ها ، نمایشگاه هاو... ینی برید شهرستان برگردید مشهد اونوقت میفهمید مشهد چه جای خوبی بوده
> از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک هم فک کنم مدرک سبزوار چون دولتیه نسبت به غیردولتی ها ارجحیت داره و برای بعضی موارد خیلی مهمه ، مثلا پذیرش دانشجو بدون آزمون ارشد یا دکترا (استعداد درخشان) و... یه شرطش مدرک دولتی هست


آره دقیقا فکر میکنم برا کسی که تو شهر بزرگ بوده، تو شهر کوچیک یخورده
اذیتشه

هرچقدم به نکات مثبت دولتی فکر میکنم، ولی بازم مشهد یه چیز دیگس  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (76): 
کووووووو تا دکتری، ما همین لیسانسو بگیریم خیلیه :Yahoo (4):

----------

